# School rating websites



## Neera

Do school rating websites like Great Schools have accurate ratings? Does anyone know? I know of 2 such websites, Great schools being one of them.

TIA.


----------



## Turquesa

According to my teacher friend, the rating ARE accurate and are based strictly on standardized test scores. So how much stock you put in Great Schools ratings will depend on how important NCLB test scores are to you.


----------



## Neera

Turquesa said:


> According to my teacher friend, the rating ARE accurate and are based strictly on standardized test scores. So how much stock you put in Great Schools ratings will depend on how important NCLB test scores are to you.


Thanks.


----------



## Linda on the move

Although I kinda agree, I know schools that are not accurately represented on Great Schools. 

One is a private school that doesn't have to participate in mandated testing and LIED about everything on their great school report, even the number of students.

Another is a charter with high test scores, but that runs kids out if they aren't top students. They present themselves as providing a top education, but truthfully they are highly selective (how they get around state laws is a mystery). 

The comments always fascinate me -- some schools actively encourage parents to post positive reviews. People are most likely to post on their own when they are unhappy. I really wonder when I read the comments how well they represent the general feeling people have a school, because I just don't feel like it is a good sample. 

So while the scores on state mandated test just are what they are, I do wonder about the other stuff on Great Schools.


----------



## Neera

Linda on the move said:


> Although I kinda agree, I know schools that are not accurately represented on Great Schools.
> 
> One is a private school that doesn't have to participate in mandated testing and LIED about everything on their great school report, even the number of students.
> 
> Another is a charter with high test scores, but that runs kids out if they aren't top students. They present themselves as providing a top education, but truthfully they are highly selective (how they get around state laws is a mystery).
> 
> The comments always fascinate me -- some schools actively encourage parents to post positive reviews. People are most likely to post on their own when they are unhappy. I really wonder when I read the comments how well they represent the general feeling people have a school, because I just don't feel like it is a good sample.
> 
> So while the scores on state mandated test just are what they are, I do wonder about the other stuff on Great Schools.


Thanks. Actually, I never read the parent's reviews because it really depends on varying perceptions of the same teachers/school/principal. I am suprised though that schools could be giving fake info. I know a charter school that was rated 10 on the site last year and this year it has no rating at all. I wonder why?


----------



## KSLaura

I love the fact that I can see a school or system's test scores online! Our home school district reports that less than 10% of 10th graders are proficient or at grade level in math. The school that my kids presently attend reports 95% of 10th graders perform at grade level in math. These statistics may or may not give you a full picture of what really goes on, but they are a good starting point! Its great to be able to use statistics in addition to word of mouth, to point your kids in the right direction.


----------



## pengguar

Its great to be able to use statistics in addition to word of mouth, to point your kids in the right direction.


----------



## jeannekc

Really interesting, thanks for bringing this up.


----------



## rubybolliger

Neera said:


> Do school rating websites like Great Schools have accurate ratings? Does anyone know? I just know of 2 of them.
> 
> TIA.


Nowadays, you had better ask the former students of the institutions about its genuineness. Since everything has been put into business these days, it is quite hard to believe on the reviews.


----------

